# Are we allowed to talk about pricing an hourly rates?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Want to know if contractors are lowering or charging more, because of the economy? 
Or if you guys are getting affected by it at all?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Our costs have gone up and we are charging accordingly. However, due to the economy, we are working harder to find the work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Want to know if contractors are lowering or charging more, because of the economy?
> Or if you guys are getting affected by it at all?


 
Depends on the situation. Sometimes I get my price, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hourly rates in Richmond seems to have droped


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

For example, I repaired a slab leak for a lady customer, and handed her a bill for a little more than $ 2000.00 All she asked was 'Who do I make the check out to?'. Then I have people call me asking how much to install a cust. supplied kitchen faucet. I answer ( knowing the man on phone isn't one of my regular customers) about $125-$150. Guy says, 'thanks, I'll call back.' Of course I never heard from him again.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

We increased our rates too. Over head went up so our rates have also.
People play the economy card "Were broke". Nice plasma TV and new car buddy:whistling2: Just because the economy is bad does not mean my bills will get any lower.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> We increased our rates too. Over head went up so our rates have also.
> People play the economy card "Were broke". Nice plasma TV and new car buddy:whistling2: Just because the economy is bad does not mean my bills will get any lower.


I love those that claim they are on a fixed income. Sometimes I wish I were on a fixed *guaranteed* income.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont like to charge hourly at all. Flat rate works best for me. Minimum charge $150.00 and up. Unless a switch was off on the boiler or something stupid like that I'll charge $65.00.
Last company I worked for was charging $225.00 for a fill valve on a toilet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> I dont like to charge hourly at all. Flat rate works best for me. Minimum charge $150.00 and up. Unless a switch was off on the boiler or something stupid like that I'll charge $65.00.
> Last company I worked for was charging $225.00 for a fill valve on a toilet.


So how long have you been plumbing. What licsances, and certifcations do you have? We like new members to post an intro here and tell us a bit about themselves. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> So how long have you been plumbing. What licenses, and certifications do you have? We like new members to post an intro here and tell us a bit about themselves. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Right out of high school got into plumbing, new construction plumbing and heating residential. Then did some industrial plumbing schools, high rise hotels, factory's. Then I fell in love with the service end of plumbing, heating, ac, drain cleaning, well pumps, water conditioning. I stick with residential work now. Get in get out get paid COD. 
It's tough because I just went on my own with in last year or so.
No licensing needed in PA or NY state except threw the state.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Right out of high school got into plumbing, new construction plumbing and heating residential. Then did some industrial plumbing schools, high rise hotels, factory's. Then I fell in love with the service end of plumbing, heating, ac, drain cleaning, well pumps, water conditioning. I stick with residential work now. Get in get out get paid COD.
> It's tough because I just went on my own with in last year or so.
> No licensing needed in PA or NY state except threw the state.


Don't you need to prove 10 yrs. field experience working under a licensed master plumber before NY state will let you sit for state exam?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't you need to prove 10 yrs. field experience working under a licensed master plumber before NY state will let you sit for state exam?


Only for Middletown, Port Jervis and Newburg NY. I dont do plumbing there. Any were else is free game.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Only for Middletown, Port Jervis and Newburg NY. I dont do plumbing there. Any were else is free game.


 
I used to live South of Newburg, in Rockland county quite a few years ago. My mom still lives in area, (Orange county). I must be mistaken, but I thought the Empire state req'd. 10 yrs proven experience in the field before trying to get master's license. I am not trying to show you up or anything, so please don't take it that way, just making small talk. I know NYC requires 7 yrs. experience with W-2 documentation and Soc. Sec. documents etc etc. Really a process to get a NYC master plumber's license.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I used to live South of Newburg, in Rockland county quite a few years ago. My mom still lives in area, (Orange county). I must be mistaken, but I thought the Empire state req'd. 10 yrs proven experience in the field before trying to get master's license. I am not trying to show you up or anything, so please don't take it that way, just making small talk. I know NYC requires 7 yrs. experience with W-2 documentation and Soc. Sec. documents etc etc. Really a process to get a NYC master plumber's license.


I got screwed, right after my fifth year in the trade. NJ changed there policy. You had to go to school for five years and work in the field. I basically had to do it all over again, thats were I branched of into hvac. I didnt want to do it all over again because I knew I was moving out of NJ. They made it very tough to be licensed in NJ.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They make it tough on purpose. Here is how IMO. State plumbing board gets a call from the head of the plumbers union telling him that there are too many plumbers....make it harder to get a license so we can keep the rates up and keep these guys in demand. Then the State plumbing board guy increases the regulations screwing you in the process. Goodluck!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> They make it tough on purpose. Here is how IMO. State plumbing board gets a call from the head of the plumbers union telling him that there are too many plumbers....make it harder to get a license so we can keep the rates up and keep these guys in demand. Then the State plumbing board guy increases the regulations screwing you in the process. Goodluck!


Thats why I dont do plumbing in that state.
I do see a lot of company's that specialize in water condition and they dont have a plumbing license. Is that normal?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

vinpadalino said:


> Thats why I dont do plumbing in that state.
> I do see a lot of company's that specialize in water condition and they dont have a plumbing license. Is that normal?


Normal, yes. Legal, No. 

BTW, if your are in NJ, Take the freaking "paradise" out your location


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

"They made it very tough to be licensed in NJ."

Hallelujah! You've gotta love those barriers to entry!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Normal, yes. Legal, No.
> 
> BTW, if your are in NJ, Take the freaking "paradise" out your location


What part of jersey you from? Are you looking for any help?


----------

